# I'mmm Backkkkkkk



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

After keeping RBP's in college and them out growing their small hell.. a 20g long, i sold them. Last month I wanted to buy a dog. my roommate won't have any of it. So, i got on Craigs List and found a 90g and an fx5. got a heater chemicals and rocks at pet supplies plus. I just have to pick up the tank and the filter and i can start. WAAAAYYYY excited.

Couple of questions.

Plumbing. I guess what is the most efficient way to plumb a 90g with the Fx5? Spray bar no spray bar etc.

I guess i would like to see pics of your fav. tanks so i can figure out how i want to set this tank up. i want it done right the first time.

pics to follow.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Just use the attachments that come with it.

Almost forgot. Welcome back


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

depends on the opening on spray bar, it may restrict the flow if holes are too small.
try with the standard output nozzle and see if you like it, if not then work on a spray bar.

welcome back


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

just picked the tank up. glass may need some help getting clean but the silicon looks good.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

back and a great way to start off 2011









Have you decided what piranha you'll be going with this time around, solo, shoal ?

As for the spray bar, it's a personal choise, can't go wrong either way.

Have fun setting up and keep us posted.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I would just go with the standard out put that comes with it. Welcome back


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

im thinking about 5. total. i may start with more and sell them off to get down to five, haven't decided yet. painting the background tonight and maybe cleaning it. pick up the filter either tomorrow or next week. then i can get the cycling started. i was looking at fake







plants today.. i don't know if i can bring myself to do it... i have no experience with plants so i need to figure out something easy.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

progress....

at the lfs today. asked about the fx5. she said 200. so, came home and hooked it up. got the tank level and added water.

got a good deal on a large piece of drift wood on ebay.. 30 shipped. it looks wicked. waiting for that.

on the fx5 how do you or how should i run my media?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

real nice start


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

and we've got ammonia... let the cycling begin!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking good so far!

As for media just fill all three baskets with Biomax and leave the baskets wrapped with the foam


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

so i think i added to much ammonia. because today i got a HUGE rite spike. so im excited.

my drift wood hasnt sank yet. its been awhile. like 3 weeks. ideas?


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

PhantastickFish said:


> so i think i added to much ammonia. because today i got a HUGE rite spike. so im excited.
> 
> my drift wood hasnt sank yet. its been awhile. like 3 weeks. ideas?


Did you add a piece of slate or something on your driftwood? If not you can get a small piece of slate and drill a hole in it then use a stainless steel screw to drill it thru the slate into your wood , works like a charm , welcome back btw .........


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

ordered the all glass top and amazon swards. starting to get exciteddd.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

any pix of the wood? has it sunk yet?


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> any pix of the wood? has it sunk yet?


sunk? no. i got tired of waiting though. so i tied a bunch of rocks to it. so when you see it imagine the stupid rocks not being all over it.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice I likey so............ whatcha gonna put in there?


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

im going to start with a dozen reds. then thin them down to 5. worked out a deal with the lfs to buy some back from me.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice FX5 and sweet driftwood. welcome back


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

just waiting for the nitrites to come down and ill be ready for fish.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

looking good, whats going in there?


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

reds. 12 to start. end up with 5


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice setup, whats on top of the driftwood


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

TheSpaz13 said:


> Nice setup, whats on top of the driftwood


rocks. its new. i was tired of it floating on top. so i sank it with the rocks.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

will there be plants or just that driftwood?


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

the amazon swords are ordered. they where saposta get here Wednesday but the lfs kinda jerked me round.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

nitrites are down to .25!! fish time tomorrow or tuesday!!


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

Went to the fish store today and came home with 10 reds. smallest is about dime size and the larges is about 3/4 inch. started eating within about 10 minutes of being in the tank.








looks like they beat up on each other pretty good on the way home though...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

nice looking tank and fish, cant wait to see them in there new home.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

new pics of the boys and the tank. the swards are coming along. they seem to enjoy it!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Lookin' good!!


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks man!


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

update






Feeding


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Looking good!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I really like the progress on ur tank and reds. Reds look great along with tank. I miss the nice peice of driftwood youd in ur tank even though it took up alotta space.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice setup and fish


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> I really like the progress on ur tank and reds. Reds look great along with tank. I miss the nice peice of driftwood youd in ur tank even though it took up alotta space.


thanks!

i dont think it was the right type of wood. ran into a cyno problem, that thing was covered in it. took it out and everything's clean. i am going to buy a new piece soon though.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Damn man, you had to get rid of that driftwood? That sucks, it added a ton of character to the tank


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sweet tank, good looking reds







. Just make sure thoes rocks dont mess with your ph if you found them outside, but if they have been in there a while it probably hasnt done anything if it hasnt by now.


----------

